# Meet the Newest



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Accelerant Detection Canine (ADC) in Minnesota - Sundance (or Ezio zu Treuen Händen).

Pictured here with his handler (my husband) during their newspaper interview tonight;









Sundance received his certification this past Wednesday and is now one of only two ADCs in Minnesota. I wasn't able to be there due to my work schedule but I was so excited when DH sent me a text saying they had passed that I had to text Lisa right away. I'm so proud of those two. They have worked really hard for this.

I have to thank Sundance's breeder, Lisa Clark, (as many of you know) for this wonderful dog. When I was first looking for and purchased Sundance I had no intention of doing any kind of scent detection with him. The thought never even entered my mind. My intention was that he would be my personal companion and SchH dog and maybe dabble a little in a few other things, like herding. I wanted a dog that could multi-task and be duel trained and had seen that from Lisa's previous litters. A few months after Sundance was home with us, my husband mentioned his long time dream of training a SAR or scent detection dog. Sundance has always had a high hunt drive and always been very into his nose - even at 8 weeks. So we thought we'd give it a try. And it's been great to have Lisa's support along the way.

We also want to thank a great trainer, Stefan Schaub at Staatsmacht Kennel & Protection Services for knowing how to train a dog to detect accelerants and being good at it. 

A good friend for making the suggestion to try something different like accelerants (instead of drugs), Sgt. Brian Rod. 

And all the friends and supporters who have helped us get to this point.

:thumbup:


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats awesome ..congratulations!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

"Grandma" is so proud of her boy and his wonderful people!!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

That is so great! Congratulations!!! It was so neat to get to watch them train and to see how much Sundance enjoyed it.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

YAY!!!! That is awesome!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You have every reason to be proud of them both. Beautiful dog, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations Vinnie and Family!

Nice to see you posting here again.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks to everyone. 



meldleistikow said:


> It was so neat to get to watch them train and to see how much Sundance enjoyed it.


He really does enjoy himself while he's out there training/working. 



Jax08 said:


> Nice to see you posting here again.


Thanks. I've missed somethings/people on the boards. We've just been a little busy with summertime, life and dogs to get time on the boards but winter is coming soon.  I'm sure you'll see more of me then.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Awesome. So will he be utilized in arson work? Dangerous but vital work for a dog.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi Nancy. I’m not sure if I really understand what you mean by “arson work” as that could cover a wide range of things. Sundance will be used to detect if there is the presence of accelerants at the scene of a fire that could have been used by an arsonist – so in that sense – yes. However, Sundance will not be able (nor is any dog) to determine if the fire is actual arson. They will still need to work with a fire/arson investigator to determine if the fire was arson or something else.

Many times Accelerant Detection Dogs are referred to as Arson Dogs (very common) but I’m not sure if that honestly represents what the dogs actually do. They can be used in any situation where the investigator wants to know if an accelerant is present. 

It is a vital job but not any more dangerous than other scent detection work or SAR work, IMO.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Great! Big congratulations, this is a HUGE acomplishment


----------



## CherLynn57 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's wonderful. Congratulations to you both on the good work!


----------

